# Hell's Kitchen - Season 10 (spoilers allowed)



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

According to Eater Vegas, the winner of Hell's Kitchen Season 10 will be working at Gordon Ramsay Steak at the Paris hotel in Las Vegas (which opened in early May).

This isn't the first time an HK winner got a job in Vegas; the second and third season winners got jobs at Red Rock and Green Valley. However, this appears to be the first time the winner got a job at a restaurant on the Vegas strip.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Is there an upcoming season? When does it start?


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

According to the FOX site, the new season starts on Monday, June 4, at 8pm (ET/PT).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Marc said:


> According to the FOX site, the new season starts on Monday, June 4, at 8pm (ET/PT).


Oh wow. When I last checked it had Hell's Kitchen AND Masterchef both starting their new seasons on May 29. I better check again, eh? 

I have 'Hotel Hell' diaried for June 4, though. weird


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Oh wow. When I last checked it had Hell's Kitchen AND Masterchef both starting their new seasons on May 29. I better check again, eh?
> 
> I have 'Hotel Hell' diaried for June 4, though. weird


Fox announced a couple of weeks ago that they were delaying the premiere of Hotel Hell yet again to later in the summer, and airing both Hell's Kitchen and Masterchef on Mondays and Tuesdays starting June 4. (I can't remember where I read it, but I thought I read somewhere that there would be a New Girl marathon on Tuesday 5/29.)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

OK, so the first episode aired last night. Waaaaay too early to pick favorites, but I had no hope for Tayvon claiming to be an Executive Chef at 22. When I saw the state of those butchered scallops, it was obvious he had no knife skills and was going home - if not this episode, then very soon!

How many times can they tell us it's "The most explosive season yet" before we stop believing them? (I did years ago!!).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That fat Kimmie just looks like a bunch of trash. Everything that spewed from her mouth was nasty.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

True - and her food wasn't exactly 'Haute Cuisine' either!

Bet she'll stick around a while though - looks like she could be drama!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

If you are ever going to be a contestant on Hell's Kitchen, it is imperative that you learn how to prepare and cook scallops. Every contestant on this show should be an expert on scallops before they go on the show. I'm amazed that there are people in season 10 who still manage to screw them up.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

And you can tell if a scallop is done, because it feels like the tip of a penis. lol


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, that was an interesting (sarcasm) bunch. Thought the one guy was going to die in the 'signature dish' segment. Will be anxiously anticipating his exit (hopefully sooner than later). Also agree about the obese woman. What a nasty sort she is! 

Otherwise, still too many to have an opinion as to who might be a contender. Also watched MC last night and I think this season will be very interesting. I just really wish they weren't airing the new seasons of both shows at the same time.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Azlen said:


> If you are ever going to be a contestant on Hell's Kitchen, it is imperative that you learn how to prepare and cook scallops. Every contestant on this show should be an expert on scallops before they go on the show. I'm amazed that there are people in season 10 who still manage to screw them up.


Yep. Scallops, Risotto and Wellington. You know they are going to be on the menu.

I also love how they provide everyone with a manual of how to cook the dishes, and hardly anyone pays any attention to it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

rich said:


> Yep. Scallops, Risotto and Wellington. You know they are going to be on the menu...


Hell's Kitchen 101!!!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

rich said:


> Yep. Scallops, Risotto and Wellington. You know they are going to be on the menu.
> 
> I also love how they provide everyone with a manual of how to cook the dishes, and hardly anyone pays any attention to it.


They must screen people out who cook those regularly...just like people who drive standard in TAR.  Odds obese dude make a trip to the ER this season= 100%.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Holy crap, has it already been ten seasons?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Holy crap, has it already been ten seasons?


10 seasons, but not 10 years (actually, it would only be 9 years from season 1 to season 10 if they were annual) - season 5 was a spring season, and season 8 was a fall season. HK premiered in 2005.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

The whole "hair shaving" bit was bizarre. It was obvious that Andy was wearing a cover over her real hair.


----------



## plateau10 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ment said:


> They must screen people out who cook those regularly...just like people who drive standard in TAR.


Strange thing, though, is that I seem to recall this show starting out as "I can take anyone and make them a chef", but lately it seems they are all chefs on some level. A quick look at first and current seasons bears this out:


```
Office Assistant
Headhunter
Purchasing Supervisor
Bartender
Pastry Chef
Finance Manager
Account Manager
Executive Chef
Professional Chef
Mother of Six
Server's Assistant
Professional Chef
```
versus


```
Catering Chef
Personal Chef
Personal Chef
Executive Chef
Chef de Cuisine
Executive Chef
Chef Instructor
Saucier
Cafeteria Chef
Executive Catering Chef
Sous Chef
Personal Chef
Executive Chef
Executive Sous Chef
Executive Chef
Sous Chef
Executive Chef
Sous Chef
```


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes early seasons have more varied backgrounds. Now they pick 'professional' people who just suck.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Donbadabon said:


> And you can tell if a scallop is done, because it feels like the tip of a penis. lol


Is that with it hard or soft? There is a difference.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Squeak said:


> The whole "hair shaving" bit was bizarre. It was obvious that Andy was wearing a cover over her real hair.


Yeah, speaking of fake, you may enjoy what I spotted right off the bat.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I watched ep02 last night, shortly after it recorded. Worried a bit - I totally fell asleep and it wasn't that late. 

He did ax the right guy, although there are a couple others I'd like to see gone really soon. That guy wouldn't last another week there anyway.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

As soon as the women said Barbie caused too much drama, it is clear Gordon won't send her home. He loves keeping people around that stir the pot, so to speak.

This whole group are nothing but clowns though. Can any of them cook? Two hours into dinner service and you can't get a plate out? Crazy.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Donbadabon said:


> As soon as the women said Barbie caused too much drama, it is clear Gordon won't send her home. He loves keeping people around that stir the pot, so to speak.
> 
> This whole group are nothing but clowns though. Can any of them cook? Two hours into dinner service and you can't get a plate out? Crazy.


Many of them can cook, Barbie made excellent scallops in the prize competition. It's just in service when the pressure ramps up that they cave. In this comp, being steady is about the best attribute to have instead of a balls-out great chef.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> This whole group are nothing but clowns though. Can any of them cook? Two hours into dinner service and you can't get a plate out? Crazy.


But if they just professionally prepared and served the dishes, it wouldn't be good television.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

rich said:


> Yep. Scallops, Risotto and Wellington. You know they are going to be on the menu.
> 
> I also love how they provide everyone with a manual of how to cook the dishes, and hardly anyone pays any attention to it.


And if you eat at Hell's Kitchen, don't order the scallops, risotto or Wellington if you're hungry. In fact, in the first couple of shows, stop for pizza before you go.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Honora said:


> And if you eat at Hell's Kitchen, don't order the scallops, risotto or Wellington if you're hungry. In fact, in the first couple of shows, stop for pizza before you go.


Don't even go until you see a brigate wearing black chef's jackets.
Otherwise, don't show up hungry!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Virginia Dalbeck from season 2 has a calendar:
http://www.lulu.com/shop/virginia-d...l;jsessionid=F65DFD83D66657C9441ED57B7BCAAA23

NWS:
http://static.lulu.com/browse/product_thumbnail.php?productId=18920473&resolution=320


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Honora said:


> And if you eat at Hell's Kitchen, don't order the scallops, risotto or Wellington if you're hungry. In fact, in the first couple of shows, stop for pizza before you go.


And where exactly is this Hell's Kitchen? OTH, if you do get to eat there, you must have your SAG card.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> And where exactly is this Hell's Kitchen? OTH, if you do get to eat there, you must have your SAG card.


From what I've heard, it's just a studio that they have turned into a "restaurant" in Culver City. I think you can get tickets to it like you would the taping of any other television show.

Here's a link I found that explains it.

http://reality-tv.lovetoknow.com/Tickets_to_Hell's_Kitchen

Tickets Online 
When tickets are available, there will be a link at the bottom of the official Fox Broadcasting website for Hell's Kitchen, labeled "Reservations." You can request tickets through this link when it appears.You'll be required to choose the date you'd like to attend, and confirm how many guests are in your party. There is a limit to the number of tickets you can book, so make sure you read all of the accompanying details carefully


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Azlen said:


> From what I've heard, it's just a studio that they have turned into a "restaurant" in Culver City. I think you can get tickets to it like you would the taping of any other television show.


Originally, it was open only to actors (and, reportedly, in some cases there was a separate catering service available - apparently, you weren't necessarily expected to eat the food), but, presumably, the show became so popular that more and more people kept asking Fox how they could get "reservations" to be one of the diners, and they changed it. The only problem is, you have to know in advance when the tapings take place - it's not like American Idol or So You Think You Can Dance?, where they take place either live or the day before they air.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Barbie was so wrong for waking everybody up at 5 am. After that, I would make it a point to wake her ass up everytime she was asleep and I wasn't.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I find that I continue to not give one whit about ANY of these 'chefs'. I do, however, have a few I'd like to see gone, the sooner the better.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Why do they cast such a high percentage of classless people on this show?
I know they think it makes for good TV, but as much as I enjoy hearing Gordon rant and rave the behavior of some of these chefs has about turned me off the show. It's like the casting people prowl the back alleys behind the dumpiest dives they can find and grab whatever trashy person they find smoking amongst the garbage.
Oy!


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I can't believe they were having such a hard time with the salad. All of the ingredients were sitting in little containers, and all they had to do was assemble it. They didn't even have to cook it. They could have set up an assembly line and knocked out all of the salads in a few minutes. But noooo.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't know why I watch this. Every year I say I'm not going to.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Obviously, capable chefs are content with their jobs and don't apply to appear on this show.

Either that, or the producers pick and choose who they feel would make for good TV.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The formula is simple. Get three or so chefs who have a chance to win. Fill the rest of the slots with people for Ramsey to yell at and who can create drama. That's it. That's the entire show. 
It doesn't matter who wins or loses or who gets nominated because he always is going to send home who he wants. First those that are completely incompotent and create no drama, then those who are boring, then those who are incompetent but who are dramatic, then you have the few that have talent competing for the prize. It hasn't changed much at all since season 1.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

rich said:


> I can't believe they were having such a hard time with the salad. All of the ingredients were sitting in little containers, and all they had to do was assemble it. They didn't even have to cook it. They could have set up an assembly line and knocked out all of the salads in a few minutes. But noooo.


How dare you help me with my station..what would that say of me as a chef?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

"Get out! Get out! And another thing, GET OUT!"

Ramsey cracks me up.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

steve614 said:


> "Get out! Get out! And another thing, GET OUT!"
> 
> Ramsey cracks me up.


LMAO - Love that!

I think they ALL need to get out. I'm very disenchanted with this season so far. I don't know if it is totally that all the so-called chefs seem to be crap or that I'm getting tired of the formula.

And another thing, I'm getting tired of risotto and Wellington. Seriously - change the freakin' menu, dude.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

sharkster said:


> And another thing, I'm getting tired of risotto and Wellington. Seriously - change the freakin' menu, dude.


Don't forget the scallops.

Similar to learning how to build a fire before you leave to be on Survivor, wouldn't you learn to perfect those Ramsay staples before appearing on this show?


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

sharkster said:


> LMAO -
> 
> And another thing, I'm getting tired of risotto and Wellington. Seriously - change the freakin' menu, dude.


On Masterchef last night, the winner of the first challenge was given the chance to choose what the group would cook next, and they were supposed to be the things that the three judges thought were the hardest to get right. The choices were Beef Wellington, Risotto, New England Clam Chower. She chose the Risotto, and then didn't have to make it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Love this show and love that it is only an hour. I'd be out if it was 2.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Spoiler alert!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Azlen said:


> It doesn't matter who wins or loses or who gets nominated because he always is going to send home who he wants. First those that are completely incompotent and create no drama, then those who are boring, then those who are incompetent but who are dramatic, then you have the few that have talent competing for the prize. It hasn't changed much at all since season 1.


I wonder how far into the competition they get before Gordon has pretty much decided who is going to win.

What should happen is, one of these years, when it comes time for the final two to open the doors and see who wins, it turns out that both of the doors are locked, and Gordon announces, "This year's winner is someone who can cook circles around everybody who was here put together," and brings out a runner-up from a past season as the "winner".
(Speaking of which, IIRC, the Season 1 runner-up said that he wanted to open a steakhouse somewhere. I wonder if Gordon even considered him to work at his new steakhouse in Vegas?)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Honora said:


> On Masterchef last night, the winner of the first challenge was given the chance to choose what the group would cook next, and they were supposed to be the things that the three judges thought were the hardest to get right. The choices were Beef Wellington, Risotto, New England Clam Chower. She chose the Risotto, and then didn't have to make it.


Bad form!

Please don't spoilerize a different show! Some people (like me) have not yet watched Masterchef, but HAVE watched HK. I was desperately trying not to read this when going through this thread.

At least use spoiler tags or something!


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

I have to wonder if the director of the opening title sequence makes the contestants look as idiotic as possible.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

The opening sequence is just a 'cartoon' that some writer comes up with.
I don't think it has any bearing on what the contestants are capable of.
OTOH, could it be a clue on which contestants will get canned early? I usually skip over the opening sequence, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I haven't watched the last few seasons, but is the "eating disgusting foods" punishment for the losing team in the reward challenge new? If so, why bother? Most of the punishments are bad enough already.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

No its not new but eating tripe w/o seasoning is particularly offal..at least make some Menudo out of it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Watching this week's episode i couldn't believe how much she looks like Steven Van Zandt.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

HAH!
My husband and I both yelled "Little Steven" at the same time!

And are we the only ones who yell "I'll eat it!!" every time decent looking stuff gets tossed? Not the undercooked meat, obviously, but a bit of char can be scraped right off.
The sheer waste on this show makes me bananas.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I know this probably gets mentioned every year, but I honestly can't get over how it seems EVERY chef smokes. WTF? I know it might be stressful and all, but a habit for a chef that will help to numb your taste buds? I don't get it...


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

The only chefs allowed on this show are the host, the two assistants and the guest judges. People who work in diners and fast food restaurants may (ehhhhh...) be cooks, but they're not chefs. Maybe the (non chefs who would give hash slinging a bad name)"contestants" should be encouraged to smoke as much as possible, even reward them for more than 5 packs a day? The last one without emphysema or COPD gets the job (that doesn't really exist)?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL

Winning chef gets a job at the Heart Attack Grill in Las Vegas?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Tonight Ramsey was ranting so much he scared his sous chef Andi coming up behind her.  I'd be like rest of the guys, ogling the models and overcooking the filets..


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

What fillets?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Watching this week's episode i couldn't believe how much she looks like Steven Van Zandt.


She reminds me of the wicked witch of the west from Wizard of oz!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

TonyTheTiger said:


> What fillets?


beef, the ones Robyn ran out of.


Kamakzie said:


> She reminds me of the wicked witch of the west from Wizard of oz!


Definitely Silvio's daughter.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

LOL, you just knew it was gonna be that Kimmie's steak was better than Robyn's.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> LOL, you just knew it was gonna be that Kimmie's steak was better than Robyn's.


yup....saw that coming!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> LOL, you just knew it was gonna be that Kimmie's steak was better than Robyn's.


The degree of predictability to this show has become so profound that I'm almost finding myself with one foot out the door.

What's up with that gross guy (can't remember name - the very large guy with the skin situation) getting to turn in his order late and still being judged? They even made a point of showing him still plating it and then AFTER the time was up he took it up to the window. I thought it had to be on the window to be judged.

I'll admit - I just plain don't like the guy and he grosses me out, so I'll be happy when he's gone. But 'time over' is 'time over' that way it always seemed to me.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

SP deleted. I'm so fed up with the potty mouths, the chain smoking, the double digit iq's competing here. No one in this group will aspire to a position beyond pizza cook. I sat there last night and kept asking why am I watching this crap. No more. :down:


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Funny that Roshni was on Chopped and ...



Spoiler



came in first place but was kicked off Hell's Kitchen...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ugh, of course they have to keep Robyn around. :down:

SP nuked.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Ment said:


> *beef, the ones Robyn ran out of.*
> 
> Definitely Silvio's daughter.


Zoom!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

NJChris said:


> Funny that Roshni was on Chopped and ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ramsey makes all the difference. Barbie won the prize challenge for her team with perfectly cooked scallops and then failed miserably in service that evening cooking the same thing. Move Your Ass!!!


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

NJChris said:


> Funny that Roshni was on Chopped and ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she was on chopped and won, interesting...


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Girls can't get along outside of the kitchen plus were sleep deprived, but kicked the guys asses in service. "You cook like a donkey!!"  Part of it has to be the organization. Robyn can't figure out WTF the boys service setup is ...Clemenza must have led there, the only way he is keeping clean is to bring more jackets and switch them out every five tickets.


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Ment said:


> Girls can't get along outside of the kitchen plus were sleep deprived, but kicked the guys asses in service. "You cook like a donkey!!"  Part of it has to be the organization. Robyn can't figure out WTF the boys service setup is ...Clemenza must have led there, the only way he is keeping clean is to bring more jackets and switch them out every five tickets.


boys due seem to have no organization. Way out classed for sure.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

peacebringer said:


> boys due seem to have no organization. Way out classed for sure.


If they are outclassed by that gaggle of women they are in trouble for sure. 
Those are some doozey floozies.
The two quieter girls (Christina & Dana) aren't so bad but Bambi, Kimmie, and Tiffany IMO _have_ no class to begin with.
They are like greasy spoon material.


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cearbhaill said:


> If they are outclassed by that gaggle of women they are in trouble for sure.
> Those are some doozey floozies.
> The two quieter girls (Christina & Dana) aren't so bad but Bambi, Kimmie, and Tiffany IMO _have_ no class to begin with.
> They are like greasy spoon material.


only one who has a shot is brian and he is fumbling left and right. Guys are horrid. Really. Do not see winner coming from the guys at all.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm kind of glad to have a break tonight from both HK and MC. MC seems to have much better chefs than HK this year. I'm almost totally over this season of HK. Get rid of 'em all!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

peacebringer said:


> *only one who has a shot is brian* and he is fumbling left and right. Guys are horrid. Really. Do not see winner coming from the guys at all.


justin imo


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So where exactly was that pig roasting taking place?
I knew that they could not possibly be doing it indoors because that would kill everyone, but the furniture was upholstered, there was nice flooring, and art on the finished walls.
It bothered me. 
And if it was on an outdoor deck (which it HAD to be) why didn't they set up a schedule so everyone but one could go inside to bed and then switch watches every few hours?
It made no sense that all of them had to sit there the entire time and wait for the damn buzzer to go off.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

The winner will probably be either Justin, Christina or Dana. Everyone else really stinks except maybe Barbi on meats.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Wish Barbie had left before Kimmie, but Kimmie really screwed up this week.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

If ya can't fry a piece of fish ...

I'm still gunning for Clemenza. That guy - just ugh.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

sharkster said:


> If ya can't fry a piece of fish ...
> 
> I'm still gunning for Clemenza. That guy - just ugh.


What the hell was he eating during prep..raw dough? That guy is gross and unsanitary.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

sharkster said:


> If ya can't fry a piece of fish ...
> 
> I'm still gunning for Clemenza. That guy - just ugh.


And Catfish my be the easist fish on the planet to cook. Very forgiving.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

spoiler for possible winner?



Spoiler



FOX's MASTERCHEF and HELL'S KITCHEN, two FOX culinary competition series, will visit the NASDAQ MarketSite in Times Square.

In honor of the occasion, Frank Mirando, a contestant on the current season of MASTERCHEF, and Dana Cohen, a contestant on the current season of HELL'S KITCHEN, will ring the Closing Bell.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> spoiler for possible winner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could live with that :up:

But boo for FOX releasing a spoiler :down:
I guess they could have been randomly chosen but I doubt it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

red herring for both?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I really like this show. I only started watching it this season. I was surprised to learn that it's been on for ten seasons. I also started watching MasterChef too. I'm enjoying both of the shows.

I only wish Hell's Kitchen was in HD.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> ...I only wish Hell's Kitchen was in HD.


??? It is


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have HD also for this channel. The only channels my cable co doesn't seem to have in HD are a couple of more obscure (I guess - I like 'em) channels like Sundance and LOGO.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ment said:


> What the hell was he eating during prep..raw dough? That guy is gross and unsanitary.


Yikes, who knows! I probably looked away in horror. He reminds me of Mario (extremely unsanitary handling food with his 'chicken hands' on The Chew!), only after Mario was in a nuclear explosion or something.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I only wish Hell's Kitchen was in HD.


All shows I watch say 1080i in the Tivo information (when you hit the right arrow beside select) except Hell's kitchen and Big Brother. Hell's Kitchen says 720p. But that's still HD.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

pmyers said:


> spoiler for possible winner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ugh, so we have to listen to her screaming at the camera that much longer? :down: I'll agree that she's probably the least objectionable contestant left, but I'd rather none of them win at this point.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tiams said:


> All shows I watch say 1080i in the Tivo information (when you hit the right arrow beside select) except Hell's kitchen and Big Brother. Hell's Kitchen says 720p. But that's still HD.


OTA, Fox and ABC are 720p, NBC and CBS are 1080i, PBS probably varies, mine, IPV, is 720p. I don't get CW in HD, so I'm not sure about that one. Of course some shows may be broadcast at 480i on any of those channels if that's the source material. I suppose cable/satellite providers can alter the feeds and broadcast something else.
I get Hell's Kitchen and Master Chef at 720p OTA.

I'm LOL at some of Dana's comments in the confessional, or whatever they call it on HK.

[edit] Are You sure about Big Brother? I get it at 1080i, but in a 4:3 aspect ratio. Strange.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Justin actually did tell Robyn to put something in the oven, but I couldn't understand what it was that he told her. It wasn't to put everything in there like she was saying though.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Is Dana the screamy one? She reminds me of somebody from last season. Cannot stand screamy people.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't think Dana is the screamy one. That would probably be Robin, the woman who was moved to the blue team before getting her black coat. Dana just makes funny comments in the confessional.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Dana screams alot in the interview snippets...guess its her goto aggravate tone.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hells Kitchen is recorded in widescreen 480p. Just look at the picture and it should be obvious it's not in HD. There is no detail in the image like there is with HD shows. 
The local stations broadcast everything in an HD resolution but that doesn't make source content HD.

The Hells Kitchen image is like in the early 2000s when Fox was dragging it's feet into the HD world and broadcast everything in widescreen 480P while the other networks had already gone to 720P and 1080i.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I don't think Dana is the screamy one. That would probably be Robin, the woman who was moved to the blue team before getting her black coat. Dana just makes funny comments in the confessional.


Oh yeah, Robyn is also kind of screamy but one of the women (not Barbie) on the red team does a lot of those interview shorts where she's always yelling something insipid. Sorry - I have trouble with names these days.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

sharkster said:


> Oh yeah, Robyn is also kind of screamy but one of the women (not Barbie) on the red team does a lot of those interview shorts where she's always yelling something insipid. Sorry - I have trouble with names these days.


That is definitely Dana.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Oh yeah, Robyn is also kind of screamy but one of the women (not Barbie) on the red team does a lot of those interview shorts where she's always yelling something insipid. Sorry - I have trouble with names these days.


I like those. They are usually good for a laugh.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> That is definitely Dana.


She's different in those clips than she is in the kitchen- thankfully.
Although any interview I've ever seen with any reality show contestant says that during the talking head spots there are assistant types egging them on to try and get snarkier footage.
There are not too many people worth rooting for on this season so I try and not pay too much attention to her in those clips- she's definitely over-reacting for the camera.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm rooting for Barbie!!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

justen_m said:


> [edit] Are You sure about Big Brother? I get it at 1080i, but in a 4:3 aspect ratio. Strange.


You are right, BB does say 1080i. And it is in 4:3.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Robyn is a clown and should have gone.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, Robyn finally got sent home!

I couldn't imagine eating in a restaurant that was 'run' by Little Steven!!!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Dana in a bikini.... DAYUM! :up:


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah - I'm almost surprised that Clemenza didn't make an even bigger fool of himself than he did!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Obviously the winner is determined in advance and the rest are kept around to keep things interesting. But I don't find Clemenza at all interesting and he certainly isn't going to win this thing. There wasn't nearly enough screen time of Dana in her bikini.

Anyone know how long filming takes for a season? A couple of weeks? Longer? Seems like sometimes there is a day between services and sometimes they are back to back.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ugh. Clemenza needed to go, but Barbie screwed the pooch this week and should be thanking her lucky stars.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

He shoulda kicked em both out.


----------



## crawlernight11 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am putting my stakes on Dana. She could be the black horse who could win the competition. There were times when she prepared cuisines that were pretty decent, still she has a long way to go. Maybe in the remaining competition, she could show how much good she is in cooking. Let&#8217;s wait and watch.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Justin seems to be the front runner at this point.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah I'd bet on Justin. Robin no way. Christina is my darkhorse.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Ugh. Clemenza needed to go, but Barbie screwed the pooch this week and should be thanking her lucky stars.


ITA. While I was abundantly, profoundly, giddy to see Clemenza outta there, I fully expected it to be Barbie based upon their performances.

Still doing the happy dance over Clemenza's departure.  I could not STAND that guy.

Here's hoping that Barbie is next. Also agree with Bryhamm that they should have BOTH gotten the boot this wk.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> Yeah I'd bet on Justin. Robin no way. Christina is my darkhorse.


Robin would be difficult as she went home LAST week!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

crawlernight11 said:


> I am putting my stakes on Dana. She could be the black horse who could win the competition. There were times when she prepared cuisines that were pretty decent, still she has a long way to go. Maybe in the remaining competition, she could show how much good she is in cooking. Lets wait and watch.


You mean dark horse.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Yeah I'd bet on Justin. Robin no way. Christina is my darkhorse.


Christina's hardly a dark horse IMO. I'd say it's a toss-up between her and Justin. I'd like an all-Jersey final between Dana and Justin, but I don't think Dana is strong enough. Her in a bikini was very strong though. :up:


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Robin would be difficult as she went home LAST week!


Oh yeah, I meant Barbie


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm still hoping Barbie wins it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Got to be Christina and Justin in the finals.

My money is on Justin to win it all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Crap!!!

I'll have to go with Justin now too.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Got to be Christina and Justin in the finals.
> 
> My money is on Justin to win it all.


Lame cliffhanger. I would be STUNNED if it wasn't Dana who gets her walking papers. If the canned Christina or Justin it would be a complete non sequitur.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I can't even imagine that it won't be Dana leaving before the final. I don't know who will win. 

They bring everybody else back to go on the two teams, right? argh! I always hate that.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I hate I got sucked into HK again. Someone remind me me not to watch this crappy show next season. It's the same show over and over with all the same fake elements and the same boring Wellington and risotto.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

tiams said:


> I hate I got sucked into HK again. Someone remind me me not to watch this crappy show next season. It's the same show over and over with all the same fake elements and the same boring Wellington and risotto.


I'll remind you on the one condition - that you remind me, for the exact same reason!

(..and here we'll be at the end of next season too!!!!!)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

sharkster said:


> They bring everybody else back to go on the two teams, right? argh! I always hate that.


It might be better if they have a rule saying that each finalist's first choice must be someone from the other team. It always seems to be that when it's a man against a woman in the finals, they end up with the original two teams.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tiams said:


> I hate I got sucked into HK again. Someone remind me me not to watch this crappy show next season. It's the same show over and over with all the same fake elements and the same boring Wellington and risotto.


I've said that every year since about the second season.
I think it simply starts up when nothing much else new is on and I fall for it.
Then for some reason I feel as if I have to stick it out to the bitter end even when I have no interest in the show or any of the contestants.

Heck, Gordon hasn't even called anyone a donkey _at all_ this year and Jean Philippe has been absent for the past _three_ years. 
I really need to stop watching it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This is the first year I watched HK and I've really enjoyed it. My only real complaint is that in 2012 they should be using HD cameras to record this instead of the SD ones they are using. I think they are the only primetime show that is not using HD cameras.But either way I'm pretty sure I will watch it again. Along with Master Chef and Hotel Hell. And kitchen Nightmares too. I never watched any of those shows until recently.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

tiams said:


> I hate I got sucked into HK again. Someone remind me me not to watch this crappy show next season. It's the same show over and over with all the same fake elements and the same boring Wellington and risotto.


You forgot the scallops!


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> This is the first year I watched HK and I've really enjoyed it. My only real complaint is that in 2012 they should be using HD cameras to record this instead of the SD ones they are using. I think they are the only primetime show that is not using HD cameras.But either way I'm pretty sure I will watch it again. Along with Master Chef and Hotel Hell. And kitchen Nightmares too. I never watched any of those shows until recently.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


Watch the BBC version of Kitchen Nightmares, etc if you actually want to learn something about food/running a restaurant.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> You forgot the scallops!


They're RAW!!!!!!!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

tiams said:


> I hate I got sucked into HK again. Someone remind me me not to watch this crappy show next season. It's the same show over and over with all the same fake elements and the same boring Wellington and risotto.












*"Oh come on...Come here, you. Have you given up? Do you want to go home? I've had it up to here with you. There's no fire, no passion...get out of my bloody kitchen. You heard me GET OUT!!!"*


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

inaka said:


> *"Oh come on...Come here, you. Have you given up? Do you want to go home? I've had it up to here with you. There's no fire, no passion...get out of my bloody kitchen. You heard me GET OUT!!!"*


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> This is the first year I watched HK and I've really enjoyed it. My only real complaint is that in 2012 they should be using HD cameras to record this instead of the SD ones they are using. I think they are the only primetime show that is not using HD cameras


There are definitely parts of the show that are filmed in HD.

Some of the security camera parts are still in SD, but the main parts in the Kitchen and the Dining room are filmed in HD, no doubt.

Picture is *way* to clear on my 63" plasma to not be.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

So why not broadcast in 16:9?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Squeak said:


> There are definitely parts of the show that are filmed in HD.
> 
> Some of the security camera parts are still in SD, but the main parts in the Kitchen and the Dining room are filmed in HD, no doubt.
> 
> Picture is *way* to clear on my 63" plasma to not be.


Even those sections aren't HD. It looks like it's 480P widescreen. Just like the digital broadcasts I recorded from Fox in the early 2000's.

If it is HD, then it's the worst HD I've seen in eleven years of recording and watching HD. All you have to do is look at the background. With HD you should be able to see fine details in the backgrounds, be able read small print on the wall, easily see pores on peopels skin, see tiny blemishes etc.

You see none of this in Hell's Kitchen. It's a stark contrast to Master Chef which you see all of these things. As well as other Primetime programming on TV.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

RichardHead said:


> So why not broadcast in 16:9?


It is where I am at.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Even those sections aren't HD. It looks like it's 480P widescreen. Just like the digital broadcasts I recorded from Fox in the early 2000's.
> 
> If it is HD, then it's the worst HD I've seen in eleven years of recording and watching HD. All you have to do is look at the background. With HD you should be able to see fine details in the backgrounds, be able read small print on the wall, easily see pores on peopels skin, see tiny blemishes etc.
> 
> You see none of this in Hell's Kitchen. It's a stark contrast to Master Chef which you see all of these things. As well as other Primetime programming on TV.


Then our feeds must be different. When the footage is HD (and there are parts that are not), Hells Kitchen looks just as good as Master Chef.

I have my TV set to display native resolutions, and HK comes in at 720p.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Squeak said:


> Then our feeds must be different. When the footage is HD (and there are parts that are not), Hells Kitchen looks just as good as Master Chef.
> 
> I have my TV set to display native resolutions, and HK comes in at 720p.


Yes Fox feeds their affiliates 720P, whether the originial source is 720P, 1080P, or SD.

I did find a site that lists the cameras used. The 69 robotic pan/tilt/zoom cameras are listed as HD but only have 690 lines of resolution. So I don't know how they can be considered HD. But that would explain why the pictures look so soft. But they are also supposed to be using ten handheld Sony XDCAMs which should produce a superb, detailed picture.

I've seen Hell's kitchen from several HD sets ranging in size from 32" to 73" and there has always been a discrepancy in the clarity between the two. So maybe there is something going on with the local station. I'm always able to see minute details with MC but not with HK. I'll need to see if I can rent an episode in HD and compare it to what the local station sends out.

Cameras of Hell's kitchen


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

No surprises on the final 2.

The picks by the finalists were a bit surprising.

Clemenza is kind of a *****.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You would think people would not want to look like an A**hole on national TV.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> You would think people would not want to look like an A**hole on national TV.


Clemenza didn't get the memo!

I laughed when he was surprised that no-one wanted to pick him and then he sits and yawns his way through the meeting!

I don't know if he actually did walk out, but he was noticeably absent from the shots of next week. However, that COULD be careful editing!


----------



## Books (Sep 21, 2001)

It was very careful editing, although not careful enough. I saw his profile in one of the shots.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Books said:


> It was very careful editing, although not careful enough. I saw his profile in one of the shots.


I kind of guessed that this was the case.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I laughed when he was surprised that no-one wanted to pick him and then he sits and yawns his way through the meeting!


Ramsey also had to needle him about being picked last. 

I would have preferred Dana vs Christina.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm sure he's plenty used to being picked last...you know for sports and stuff.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I wondered if there was going to end up being a 'Christina vs Dana' scenario. 

LMAO at the Clemenza drama. good grief! That guy makes me want to puke. I hope he DID walk out but you just KNOW he'll be back.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Patrick was booted 2 weeks before Tiffany, maybe she didn't want to come back to cook. Regardless of the reason I'm glad, I can't stand her. ETA, maybe they need to make it 4/4 men/women that come back


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The winner won me over. I ended up rooting for that person and was glad they won.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

No complaints. I wouldn't have had any had it gone the other way.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> No complaints. I wouldn't have had any had it gone the other way.


Agreed.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Going into last night, I thought Christina was a better cook, but that Justin could run a kitchen a bit better.

Both of those gaps closed a bit for me watching the finale. I could see either one winning.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Going into last night, I thought Christina was a better cook, but that Justin could run a kitchen a bit better.


Which may be one of the reasons why she won - Kevin Hee "runs the kitchen" at Gordon Ramsay Steakhouse; who knows what Christina's job duties will be. "Head Chef" is just a title.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I doubt any of the winners have actually put a year in at whatever restaurant was featured that season.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I doubt any of the winners have actually put a year in at whatever restaurant was featured that season.


I think at least one of the other two Vegas winners (Red Rock and Green Valley) did. Note that neither one of those is exactly near the Las Vegas Strip, unlike this year's prize, which is on it.

I know one - the one who got the job in London - wasn't allowed to work there at all; "the version I heard was," sometime between when they announced the prize and when they announced who the winner was, the British Parliament passed a law modifying the rules for foreigners getting a work visa needed to work in the UK, and one of the new rules is along the lines of, "Unless it's for some sort of entertainment purposes, you cannot enter the UK to work in a position that can be filled by a UK citizen."


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I didn't have a major preference between these two but, in the end, I was surprised he didn't choose Justin. I felt like his cooking was every bit as good, although he was stuck with that albatross and that other, doofus, guy, and his leadership skills were better too. (except somebody just needed to tell him to stop saying 'We're dying here'.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

That Don Guy said:


> I think at least one of the other two Vegas winners (Red Rock and Green Valley) did. Note that neither one of those is exactly near the Las Vegas Strip, unlike this year's prize, which is on it.
> 
> I know one - the one who got the job in London - wasn't allowed to work there at all; "the version I heard was," sometime between when they announced the prize and when they announced who the winner was, the British Parliament passed a law modifying the rules for foreigners getting a work visa needed to work in the UK, and one of the new rules is along the lines of, "Unless it's for some sort of entertainment purposes, you cannot enter the UK to work in a position that can be filled by a UK citizen."


Here is an article about Paul Niedermann who won last year and worked for a year at STK in New York. 
http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/tv/life_in_hell_D4jTixMOkSYgtP06BB4KKK


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

From the little bit of research I did it's not surprising that the winners are "demoted" and aren't actually the executive chef at the restaurant. I don't think anyone who watches this show thinks they could actually run a top notch kitchen. Looks like a couple of them have quit before their year was up. The "real" executive chef is probably glad to get him/her out of his hair.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Here's some info from a Ramsay interview a couple of years ago

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/hells_kitchen_7/2010_Jun_14_prizes_ramsay


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is some info on the past winners. It was posted last year, but there are a couple of updates in the comments section.

http://foodiegossip.blogspot.com/2011/09/hells-kitchen-winners-where-are-they.html


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> British Parliament passed a law modifying the rules for foreigners getting a work visa needed to work in the UK, and one of the new rules is along the lines of, "Unless it's for some sort of entertainment purposes, you cannot enter the UK to work in a position that can be filled by a UK citizen."


America would fall if that was an enforced rule over here.

--------------

one of the contestants wound up locally in one of our bars..hope she doesnt trip on the peanut shells all over the floor

http://readingeagle.com/article.aspx?id=398972

Chef Andrea Heinly, best known as Chef Andrea, one of 16 contestants from season five of "Hell's Kitchen," a popular reality TV show, is the new executive chef at Jimmie Kramer's The Peanut Bar Restaurant.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> From the little bit of research I did it's not surprising that the winners are "demoted" and aren't actually the *executive chef* at the restaurant.


Ever notice that the show says the winner is the "Head Chef" at GR Steak in Paris Casino in Las Vegas.

My Guess is that they just created the title of "Head Chef", and then also have an "Executive Head Chef", sort of like Manager vs. Site Manager, etc.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

assistant to the regional manager


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

inaka said:


> Ever notice that the show says the winner is the "Head Chef" at GR Steak in Paris Casino in Las Vegas.
> 
> My Guess is that they just created the title of "Head Chef", and then also have an "Executive Head Chef", sort of like Manager vs. Site Manager, etc.


I would think for 250K they can call them whatever they want. No matter what it is excellent exposure for them plus good experience, and an excellent salary for a year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

winner cooks locally..nice she seems grounded still

http://www.wfmz.com/news/news-regio...riend/-/132518/16724948/-/ce2tdz/-/index.html


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Met Christina in Vegas last week. She was very nice. Said she keeps in contact with Dana and that there perhaps they would go into business together as Dana was perhaps opening a new restaurant?


----------

